# Can I do this?



## Prime (Dec 22, 2009)

What I want to do is set up a server for running a blog site using FreeBSD and run Arch Linux on top of it as my desktop.  Is this possible and if so where do I need to go to find info on how to do it?  Why am I doing this?  Well I love Arch Linux as an OS but as far as server platforms go I have heard nothing but good things about FreeBDS and PC-BSD as server platforms, aslo I am snowed in at the moment and am looking for something challenging to do.  If it can't be done then it can't be done but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2009)

Try FreeBSD as dekstop and run server in jail.... It rocks not any as server but as desktop os as well....

For what you want, I'd be looking at Xen....


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2009)

You may be able to run Arch Linux using Virtualbox. But you might as well use FreeBSD as your desktop. We have pretty much everything Linux has, GNOME, XFCE, KDE and much more.

NB PC-BSD isn't a server platform. It's more or less a FreeBSD aimed for the desktop.


----------



## Prime (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok I will try it then.  Ash far as the server with PC-BSD I got that idea out of BSD Magazine where it shows you how to set up PC-BSD as a server.


----------

